# Duplicate Birth Certificate



## Britpassport2 (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I was born in Dubai at Rashid Hospital in 1975. I've misplaced my original birth certificate and do require a duplicate certificate. Does anyone know the process of getting a duplicate birth certificate ? I'm not residing in Dubai anymore (am in the UK now). 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Interesting question - was your birth registered with the British Consulate at the time of your birth?
If so, i believe they send records back to UK - and you can obtain a duplicate from your local registry office.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You might want to try here:-

General Register Office (GRO) - Official information on births, marriages and deaths

Cheers
Steve


----------



## beatriz82 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello, 
I have the same problem. My boyfriend was born in 1975 in Rashid Hospital. In order to get married we need his birth certificate. His parents can't remember if they signed him in the consulate of The Netherlands, anyhow, we contacted the consulate and they were not willing to help us.
I have called Rashid Hospital and they have told me that somebody has to go in person to pick up the certificate to Latifa Hospital. We are currently in The Netherlands and we do not know anybody in Dubai. How did you solve it Brithpassport2?

Thanks for your help


----------



## akshayanvi (Dec 4, 2015)

*Mr.NANCHARAIAH*

my son was born in U.A.E, RUWAIS ABUDHABI.IN THE YEAR 2009.THAT TIME INDIAN EMBASSY IN ABUDHABI ISSUED THE BIRTH CERTICATE AND PASS PORT ALSO .BUT UNFORTUNATELY I LOST MY SON'S BIRTH CERTIFICATE WHICH WAS ISUUED AT INDIAN EMBASSY. NOW MY SON'S OLD PASSPORT EXPIRED ANG HE GOT THE NEW PASSPORT IN INDIA.NOW I AM IN U.A.E, UNDER DUBAI VISA BUT PREVIOUSLY MY VISA WAS ISSUED AT ABUDHABI. COULD YOU PLEASE ANY BODY CAN HELP ME TO GET THE DUPLICATE BIRTH CERTIFICATE ? FROM WHERE SHOULD I GO TO GET EITHER ABUDHABI OR DUBAI?


----------

